# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  VolcanoBox UniTool 1.4.0 World's 1st Added Huawei E5573cs-609 ver 21.323.014.01.274

## mohamed73

* What's new in VolcanoBox UniTool 1.4.0 ?*    * World's 1st Added Huawei Modem E5573cs-609* *  Firmware ver 21.323.014.01.274* *Fix Huawei Modem E5573s-320 Patch Flash** Fix Huawei Modem E5573s-320 Erase Flash** Fix Huawei Modem E5330s-B2 Patch Flash.* *  User have to Patch once then reconnect it and Patch flash again and do  not reconnect it just patch flash Again to make device work.** Added Expert Mode for SECURE Phones* *  Use Expert Mode to Select Manually "DA" & "Auth" & "Preloader"  to work on those devices which are Secured as well as not supported.** Solved some MT6580 were not boot.**ReDownload HWModem.SYS from Support Area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**Paste HWModem.SYS into Inferno Unitool Folder*   * Complete list of Modem & Frimeware Supported.* * E5330S-B2*  *21.210.21.XX.274** 21.210.21.XX.306** 21.210.21.XX.1065** 21.210.25.XX.274** 21.210.25.XX.306** 21.210.25.XX.1065** E8231-S1*  *22.618.13.XX.274** 22.618.13.XX.1065** 22.618.13.XX.306** 22.618.17.XX.274** 22.618.17.XX.1065** 22.618.17.XX.306** E5573CS-609*  *21.318.XX.XX.274** 21.323.00.00.274**21.323.014.01.274** E8372H-608*  *21.316.01.01.274** 21.316.01.02.274** 21.316.01.03.274** 21.316.01.04.274** E5573CS-322*  *21.318.XX.XX.306** 21.323.XX.XX.306** E8372H-153*  *21.313.XX.XX.306** 21.318.XX.XX.306** 21.321.XX.XX.306** E5573S-320*  *21.315.01.00.306** 21.315.01.01.306*    *Download Area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Buy Activation Now: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *      				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------


## jalalbadra

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------

